# Diverge fit = sitting "in" the bike..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

So does anyone else feel like when riding the Diverge they are sitting "in" the bike vs. on the bike. I've got a Giant Revolt and a Specialized Diverge (need to sell one) On the Revolt, I feel "on top" of the bike, with the Diverge, I feel like I'm "in" the bike. Maybe it's the low BB, but feels weird. I like them both, but obviously can't keep both.. Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## c-wal (Oct 16, 2005)

With mountain bikes I prefer the sitting in the bike so maybe that translates to gravel. Low BB is always a win offroad too; at least in northern California.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes the Diverge with a roadish BB and a tall head tube does feel sat in. I like it as that is what I ordered my own handmade bike to feel like. In is, for me, a better bumpier ride option that is less tiring over long rides.


----------



## bluewaterpro (Aug 22, 2014)

Old thread..new reply

Diverge has lower position and shorter headtube than Revolt. 

See https://99spokes.com/compare?bikes=...,specialized-diverge-sport-2020;*z.56cm|w.700

Since Diverge sits lower, I would think it's better for singletrack and technical. The Revolt is more upright better on hard pack and tarmac. 

I'm thinking about trying both. Leaning towards Revolt.


----------

